# 29.5 laws



## Big Brute Force

Will 29.5 outlaws fit on a stock Rancher 420?


----------



## bruterider27

No I have a friend who had them and they would rub with a lift when he hit something hard


----------



## Big Brute Force

Ok i figured they would fit.


----------



## Eight

They would if you took the floorboards off. HondaGuy had 31's on his 420.


----------



## honda maniac

they will fit fine you will have to trim a lil but no need to take the floor boards off


----------



## cwm9805

Wouldnt you need a gear reduction kit for the 29.5s on the 420? or do they do fine in mud as is?


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah I would imagine you'd need some serious work.


----------



## cwm9805

That's what I feared.. Better to know now then to figure it out when in the future when I would e putting them on


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Don't underestimate that 420. I rode one and was surprised with the power.


----------



## byrd

oh its a peppy atv but mine struggled with swamp fox plus 28s in the thick so i know the 29.5s would b a buzz kill


----------



## HondaGuy

cwm9805 said:


> Wouldnt you need a gear reduction kit for the 29.5s on the 420? or do they do fine in mud as is?


Yes, you'll need at least a 14.5% or the 15.5% GR to effectively spin 29.5" skinnies, if you want skinny/wides I'd step up to the 35% GR, or if you want all wides, combine the 35% with the 15.5% for a 50.5% Double GR (DGR). The GRs range from $300-550 depending on which you want, let me know if you wanted to order one, I can get you in touch with the right person.

As far as fitment goes, you can fit 29.5 skinnies on a stock height 420 with the rear fender braces bent/removed, and MAYBE some slight trimming to the edge of the floors. Due to the inherent operating angles of the SRA suspension the lift kits actually decrease tire clearance in the rear of the bike on a 420.


----------



## joemel

he got some knowledge :bigeyes:


----------



## HondaGuy

I know my 420s inside and out lol, still got a lot to learn on the Kawsaki side though but I'm getting there with the Prairie.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

yes hondaguy knows his stuff for suure!


----------



## Gaskin

I had 29.5 on my 2012 420 I just raised the shocks and trimmed the plastic and it fits fine you don't have to do anything with the footrest I can say you do need a gear reduction tho it won't turn them in thick mud


----------



## nickjames

Got skinny wide 29.5s on my 420 with 2" lift beat fender brackets in and trimmed fenders and your good to go. It'll turn them good in water not to much in the mud gr solves that problem though! And Gaskin is gay cuz he sold his 420!


----------



## Bruteforce10

Or if you wanted to instead of doing 2 gear reductions they make a 69%GR. But that one ivolves grinding down the case. I will have mine installed in about a month.


----------



## Honda4lif3

HondaGuy said:


> Yes, you'll need at least a 14.5% or the 15.5% GR to effectively spin 29.5" skinnies, if you want skinny/wides I'd step up to the 35% GR, or if you want all wides, combine the 35% with the 15.5% for a 50.5% Double GR (DGR). The GRs range from $300-550 depending on which you want, let me know if you wanted to order one, I can get you in touch with the right person.
> 
> As far as fitment goes, you can fit 29.5 skinnies on a stock height 420 with the rear fender braces bent/removed, and MAYBE some slight trimming to the edge of the floors. Due to the inherent operating angles of the SRA suspension the lift kits actually decrease tire clearance in the rear of the bike on a 420.


where can i get a gr for a 2014 420 4x4 sra? been lookin forever

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------



Bruteforce10 said:


> Or if you wanted to instead of doing 2 gear reductions they make a 69%GR. But that one ivolves grinding down the case. I will have mine installed in about a month.


whered you get your 69% from??


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Hormellsatv.com makes them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

